# John Deere, kinda off topic, B&s engines



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok this is kinda off topic. I've got a John Deere push mower. JS20 push mower. It has a Briggs and Stratton engine on it. But I can't get any info on the engine it's self. I need a break down of how it is put together. So I can find out what is missing and what's not. Here are the numbers I can find on it.

John Deere: GXJS20A101727
modle: JS20
date code: 102606

On the engine: Family: 6BSXS.1901VH

also e11*97/68SA*2002*88*0296*00

Can anyone tell me where to get some pictures or a manual for it.

Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a 6.75 hp B/S engine,so you can use parts from a model 101602 B/S engine.
As for the body,go to a JD parts site,and use the model # GXJS20A101727 ,and select parts diagrams.
Hope this helps.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I finally found some info. But what they show is not the engine I have. Someone dismantled this engine. The plastic part that hooks to the governor has a small cast aluminum piece on it that is broken off. I can't find anywhere on the motor where it is broken. And can't figure out how it was attached to the motor.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post a pic of it ?


----------

